# Which one is BEST BLUETOOTH SPEAKERS?



## NiceGuy11

http://www.amazon.ca/August-SE30-Portable-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B00EJDZ3SS/ref=sr_1_6
 http://www.amazon.ca/Kinivo-ZX100-Portable-Rechargeable-Resonator/dp/B004HHICKC/ref=sr_1_7
 http://www.amazon.ca/Hands-free-Blackberry-Smartphones-Car-Handsfree-Rechargeable/dp/B00IOLB6TQ/ref=sr_1_31
  
 I want to get bluetooth speakers so I can have music when I play some Basketball. Which speakers has best bass and loudest sound?


----------



## Cloudheaven

I have tried many bt speakers and for me none of them has
 a decent volume and bass for outdoor use, expecially in that range of price
 of the products listed by you, maybe is better to buy a decent portable stereo
 or, if you have some money and want volume, bass and extremely portability, 
 look for the Soundlink Mini (BOSE), or a Mini Jambox!


----------



## Lenni

according to What Hi-Fi? magazine, the NAD Viso 1 AP is one of the best in that price range, but it's probably too expensive.
  
 or check this list for more ideas


----------



## robervaul

Sony SRSX7
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SRSX7-Portable-Bluetooth-Wireless/dp/B00I053I5G
*SONY SRS-X7 vs BOSE Soundlink 2 Portable Bluetooth Speaker Sound Comparison 100% Volume*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64TZ_PDjA74


----------

